# Connect or Disconnect Slicers Separately



## bmsteve (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate to ask this question, but here it goes...

If I have a 3 PivotTables connected to a group of Slicers on one tab, and I wanted to make a copy of that tab so that I could select different item in the slicers, how can I copy the tab and keep the slicers from sharing the same Slicer Cache?

Now, if I select something on the new tab Excel makes the same selection on the other tab. I can't just open up Slicer Connections and uncheck the tables I don't want connected. I get a blue "i" that says "this slicer shares a cache with other slicers, and cannot be connected or disconnected separately."

The only workaround I've figured out is:
1. Delete the slicers on the new tab
2. Recreate the slicers on the new tab
3. Connect the slicers to the pivots on the new tab

Does anyone have a better idea? Any help would be really appreciated.

Brandon


----------



## tjdurkin (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if this is any more efficient (depending on the # of Slicers you have), but you can disconnect the slicers _before _copying the group of tabs. This will allow you to reconnect individually.


----------

